# I think I love you.......



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Be careful, the M12VC and KM12VC (combo kit with plunge and fixed base) are habit forming. I have 2 of them and would love to own another!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Soft start features are great. Routers and miter saws without them are almost like black and white tv, compared to High Definition. Once you had them, you cant go back.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, I have the combo kit… KM12VC …

As I said, I LOVE IT… That slow start woooes me everytime I hear it start up! It's wonderful! No Jerky Take-Off!

I have the Fixed base in the Table… and the Plunge Base set aside when I need it from the table (super simple to swich).

Got it On Sale at Rockler for about $143… 2-3 years ago… Best router I have.


----------



## WoodworkGuy (Oct 1, 2010)

I have M12VC mounted in my router table. It was a new unit with a marked down price at Amazon. Love the soft start and the power. It is easy to set up and use. I prefer a fixed mount to a plunge base in a table.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

This was my first router and I love it. So smooth and quiet. Only downside is that it's not able to be paired with many of the popular router lifts on the market.


----------



## Neodogg (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got the combo kit and have no complaints! Great for the money! I also got it on clearance at Lowes a couple years ago. I'm looking at it's bigger brother


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Um… Router excellence aside, I can't imagine getting a tool and not opening it within minutes!


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I have one of those routers and really like it as well. My only complaint is that it will not fit in my router lift on my router table. As a result, I just leave my PC in the router table.

Doc


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

nothing like "upping it a notch' to open new doors and thought


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

The only trouble with the soft start on my router is that is it so slow and gentle, that when I use it after a period of time, I initially think it hasn't actually switched on!


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats on the rapid addiction. That's how I felt when I went to my Bosch 1617 after using a POS B&D also. haha


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Once my craftsman was mounted under my table.This was and is my goto guy. I feel the same way you do I just love me some slow start up..


----------



## jerryo (Apr 15, 2010)

Have the same router and love it. Quietest router I have ever used. I cut alot of raised panel doors with it in maple cherry and walnut. Still going strong. Jerry


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

can any body tell me if there is a 1/2" collet available for this router?

the contents listed on Amazon say it only comes with a 1/4"


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

It comes with 1/2" and 1/4" collets.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, my kit came with both 1/4 and 1/2.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I looked at the Amazon reviews and there's some concerning stuff on there about the 1/2 collet not gripping the bits tightly and bits coming loose…..

So I have a couple questions….

Has any of the LJ gang using the Hitachi had bits come lose?

Do you have a square collet nut? If so, does this make tightening the collet awkward?

I'm hoping that Hitachi may have addressed some of these issues….. but several of the troubling Amazon reviews were from late in 2011, so it seems to be current.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Never.

I think my nut is hex… I do experience reaching a slight resistance area & continue to turn past it for final tightening… Never a problem.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmmm, glad to see someone brought up the collet size. I was seeing just the 1/4" size too. Thought that was kind of weird considering it is a 2+ hp router. Thanks twoblacklabs and joe lyddon for clarifying that.

FOr those that have it in a router table, 1. are you using the base that came with the router, and if so, how well does it work for height/depth adjustments and bit changes?


----------

